

Why are Google's new ads so compelling? - ayreena
http://feefighters.com/blog/3-reasons-why-googles-ads-are-so-compelling/

======
orijing
Great article. I gotta say, I hadn't personally seen those ads (I don't watch
TV). But they were worth the time.

Why are Microsoft ads so...strange sometimes? Did anyone see the Windows 7 ad
with someone throwing up? Microsoft had decades on Google in acquiring
advertising experience. It could learn to be a little more sentimental and
compelling

------
vpdn
If you cannot load the site, here's an instapaper link to the article:
<http://www.instapaper.com/go/159728600/text>

------
GoodIntentions
>> Why are Google's new ads so compelling?

Gonna guess here: Motivational psychiatrist(s) on staff?

~~~
GoodIntentions
Interesting that that gets down voted. Do you really suppose large companies
don't invest in understanding what motivates consumers before trying sell to
them?

Clearly, the ads are trying to associate with a circumstance that people
aspire to - basking in the love of family or whatever. It's all about finding
levers to pull in your head.

------
danilocampos
Their error page includes a _telephone_ number. That's pretty awesome – shows
respect for the customer by not hiding behind cryptic errors or elaborate,
shrugging downtime notices.

~~~
pitdesi
Sorry you can't get to our content! And we are working on it. Thanks for
letting us know, peeps!

PHP + Wordpress diagnosing is not our strength, sadly. Strangely it is working
intermittently. Please let us know if you can help.

~~~
GoodIntentions
page loaded for me, links off it failed.

Props for your error page including contact info.

